# Light winds and low tides for flounder, shrimp on the move - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Finally, the winds have let up for a few days, making for some awesome nights of flounder gigging. The water is still dirty in many areas, but is clearing rapidly around seagrass and oyster beds. The big news for today is: THE SHRIMP are finally moving out of the back marsh. Tonight, on the outgoing tide, the water was literally filled with shrimp everywhere I went. In some places, you couldn't even see the bottom due to the churning shrimp. If I had a cast net onboard, it would have been no problem to catch 1-2 quarts worth of bait size shrimp on every throw. The fish were very aware of the shrimp run going on, and we saw countless reds, trout, drum, and sheepshead gorging themselves near area drains. The flounder were also there, getting their fill of the shrimp bounty passing overhead. Gigging remains excellent right now with some larger fish showing up in very shallow water.

*5/29/2014*
I had the Travis K. group of four on the boat tonight. Thanks for booking 2 trips in the same week Travis!! Conditions were ideal with SE winds less than 5mph, and a slow outgoing tide. The fish were scattered tonight, due to low water levels and a falling tide. Our most productive areas were on shallow sand bottoms near the mouths of drains and sloughs. We gigged our 20 flounder limit plus 2 drum and a sheepshead in 4 hours. The average size was 18", with lots of bigger fish showing up lately.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*big flounder night*

*6/2/2014*
I had the Mark K. group of 3 on the boat tonight. Conditions were fair, with East wind at 15, a high tide, and plenty of clear water. We started in an area I haven't been to in over a year, just too see if there were any fish in the area. The fish were there, and they were big. We quickly gigged our 15 flounder limit plus 1 big sheepshead in 2 hours, with 5 fish going over 20". The fish were holding on shallow sandbars and shell near the back of protected coves.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*More pics and video*

6/3/2014
I had returning customer Tony D. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 15 and a very high tide. We found most of our fish tonight in very shallow water, with the high tide pushing far beyond the normal shorelines. The water was very clear, and we were able to see most of the fish from 30 feet way or more, as we approached. We gigged our 20 flounder limit in 3 hours. One person missing in the attached photo...

Also, another attached pic from last night and a quick video:






Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*big flounder over mud bottom*

*6/4/2014*
I had the Wendy M. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Conditions were poor, with SE wind at 15-20mph and a very high tide. Things started out quick, gigging our first 5 fish in 5 minutes. After that, it slowed down a bit, finding fish widely scattered with the high water levels. Most of the fish tonight were found over shallow mud bottom coves with grass on the bottom. We gigged our 20 flounder limit in 4 hours. The fish were very good size tonight, with the average being around 18", including 6 fish over 20".

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Windy, windy, windy!!!*

*6/5/2014*
I had the Todd B. family of 4 on the boat tonight for their son's 13th birthday. Conditions were poor with gusty SE wind at 20-25mph, and a very high tide. With the higher winds tonight, the fish were hard to locate in the dirty water. We covered a lot of ground, finding a few "hotspots" along the way, where we would pick up 3-4 fish fast. We gigged fish tonight on sand, mud, grass, and shell bottom; It didn't seem to matter, as long as it was clear enough to see the bottom. We got our 20 flounder limit after 5 hours of gigging, and the boys had a blast tonight.


----------

